# What sort of car/bike do you drive/ride?



## leighroyaus (Dec 26, 2005)

What sort of car/bike does everyone here drive/ride?

nissan skyline r33 series 2 here


----------



## Wrasse (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## leighroyaus (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice wrasse! that you on bike?


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeah, that's a nice Wrasse!


----------



## Wrasse (Dec 26, 2005)

There is no 'blushing' emoticon 

Here's another one for you


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## leighroyaus (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## Wrasse (Dec 26, 2005)

Sdaji said:


>



I thought about using that one, but correctly, on this forum, that is an 'oops' not a blush. Come on, you don't want me to be technically incorrect do you Sdaji? You, of all people!

:lol:


----------



## reptililian (Dec 26, 2005)

It's a very sexy look Wrasse, but really only good for riding motorbikes or robbing banks. For intimate dinners or meeting the
parents it's often necessary to show your face. C'mon Wrasse, be brave sweetheart!


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 26, 2005)

It's just mislabelled, or, rather, labelled with insufficient depth, for the sake of simplicity. Labels don't have to tell the entire story


----------



## Wrasse (Dec 26, 2005)

reptililian said:


> It's a very sexy look Wrasse, but really only good for riding motorbikes or robbing banks. For intimate dinners or meeting the
> parents it's often necessary to show your face. C'mon Wrasse, be brave sweetheart!


Ahh, my face has been uncovered enough for it not to matter here anymore. Besides, this is a thread about Cars and Bikes, not how pretty you can look in public.


----------



## reptililian (Dec 26, 2005)

Alas, I am the worst sort of girl... not interested in cars and bikes, only in how pretty one looks in public!!
C'mon Wrassey, make it a late chrissy present, show me your face!!! Pleeeease?


----------



## Wrasse (Dec 26, 2005)

What's the fascination Lily? Why do I interest you so much?


----------



## reptililian (Dec 26, 2005)

It's the mystery, Wrasse... "who is the man inside the helmet?" 
I simply HAVE to know!!!

please?


----------



## Wrasse (Dec 26, 2005)

Not sure how this thread degenerated from Cars and Bikes to people, but here we go.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 26, 2005)

Being an accountant, I drive a Volvo.


----------



## reptililian (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh no... my prince on his bike turned out to be a princess! Bad luck Lily!!! :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## Dicco (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## reptililian (Dec 26, 2005)

Poor Dicco. If only you'd believed in Santa... he would've brought you some wheels!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 26, 2005)

But before I was an accountant and before I had children. This was my baby from 1993 to 2000.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 26, 2005)

Here is my favourite Jag. I threw away the old motor and put in a Chev. I also have another XJ6 with a 351 cleveland in it. A series 3 Sovereign and a couple of Mark 10 420Gs. I don't think much of these 'fast n the furious' toy cars that the kiddies are into, driving with their ghetto rap blaring. A car should be made from steel.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 26, 2005)

What's wrong with fibreglass Greebs?


----------



## olivehydra (Dec 26, 2005)

Bit of a Magnum P.I. fan Pete? Did you have the "mo" as well :wink: ?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 26, 2005)

I cetrainly did. I will have to source a photo. Being in the Army, mo's were compulsory. Then after I got out of the Army I even had a mullet!!!!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Dec 26, 2005)

*CURRENTLY:*
Am looking at building a subaru liberty wagon.
Mild boosted 2.2 or 2.4L depending on yr model, 5 speed daily driver & family hack lol.
Also own a 1969 Triumph bonniville 750cc. 
Rebuilt to original show standard & never ridden since late 70's.

*A few previous projects in my ANDRA days include:*
Rx4 sedan, ran 13.4 in 1993 in my possesion (10.9 in the current owners before retiring the car)
Rx4 coupe 13B extended bridgeport ran 13.1 in 1995
R100 fully tubbed, opened trans tunnel, firewall moved rearward 3", full roll cage (never completed due to engineer issues)
Mazda 1300 wagon, 13B turbo (never completed)
Galant coupe 2.6 turbo (never completed)

*And my best achievement to date:* 
RX3 coupe with 13B extended mild port, injection perfection set-up with 12A turbo injectors, TO4 turbo & 42mm wastegate, custom front mount intercooler, C4 auto with 5000 stall convertor & a 4:1.1 ford 9" diff. PB on 10psi 11.4 & 118mph in 1997. 
Here is some pics taken at the small car sunday event held at Parklea in 1997













Also owned these plates but unfortunately not the car.





*Some of the daily drivers:*
Rx4 coupe 13B 6 port 
Mazda 808 with 12A mild port
1973 Toyota celica with 12A than 13B
1976 Toyota celica convertible 
VL walkinshaw (recieved full rebuild)
VP calais (was stolen)

Have owned way too many cars to list them all, so have just added a few.
Have pics of these cars laying around somewhere.


----------



## deathinfire (Dec 26, 2005)

Well I run around every day in a 87 camira. 

But every now and again Il track my K4 Gixxer  heres a piccy of me at Eastern Creek.

http://img452.imageshack.us/my.php?image=221005jpm344copy3uo.jpg


----------



## Retic (Dec 26, 2005)

Well heres one of mine, I built it from the ground up a few years ago. 
I also have a Kia Carnival for the kids, a Magna for shopping and a 4x4 dual cab for fun :lol: And a couple more bikes.


----------



## reptililian (Dec 26, 2005)

My car is white. I can't even remember my number plate let alone what sort of car it is.
But the inside is greyish. I think. Or maybe brownish. I don't know.


----------



## olivehydra (Dec 26, 2005)

reptililian said:


> My car is white. I can't even remember my number plate let alone what sort of car it is.
> But the inside is greyish. I think. Or maybe brownish. I don't know.



Carparks must be very confusing for you, poor thing :lol: :lol:


----------



## reptililian (Dec 26, 2005)

They're not so bad. I always leave a trail of little white pebbles so I can find my way back to my car again.
Except for this one terrible time when I had no pebbles and had to leave a trail of bread crumbs instead...


----------



## olivehydra (Dec 26, 2005)

reptililian said:


> They're not so bad. I always leave a trail of little white pebbles so I can find my way back to my car again.
> Except for this one terrible time when I had no pebbles and had to leave a trail of bread crumbs instead...



I know what you mean, I used to do the same thing except I used M&M's,but kept on ending up at the local church instead of my car :?: :wink: 
My car is silver with black interior.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 26, 2005)

Here's my ride 8)


----------



## Dicco (Dec 26, 2005)

I'll trade you for my ride Browns  , I hate pushing the lawn mower


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 26, 2005)

lo no chance Dicco that's a one off collectors item  Plus i don't like pushbikes without wheels and painful looking seats :lol: 

I do have an old 68 Police Special Servicar which i will finish doing up one day though.


----------



## chameleon (Dec 26, 2005)

toyota camry here..perfect for me and the kid.


----------



## Zoltag (Dec 26, 2005)

Subaru Impreza RS...

And yes, it goes doof-doof...Well, it went doof-doof, 'til everything was stolen...


----------



## womas4me (Dec 26, 2005)

Now I feel very old and boring. This is the new snake car on the right and the old one on the left. The old one has now gone to car heaven - saw it on the back of a car trailer 200kms out of town so we assume it has died. Now I just have to convince Jim that it needs the personal number plate 'legless' to make it complete.
Love how the dog gets her butt in the photo.. she's charming!


----------



## farmdog (Dec 26, 2005)

nice Triumph boa nice streeet figther kit but what other mods you done?


This is my beast 
2000 Aprilia RS 250


----------



## southy (Dec 26, 2005)

88 toyota camry, does the job and also doof doof with that crap music greebo


----------



## Retic (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Farmdog, it's not a Triumph as such. It is a Triumph 955 engine in a one off alloy frame built by Spondon Engineering in England. It has a GSXR front end, Kawasaki 6 piston calipers, Dymag magnesium wheels, Triumph single sided swinging arm, Quill titanium exhaust, one off alloy fuel tank, blah, blah, blah. :lol: 



farmdog said:


> nice Triumph boa nice streeet figther kit but what other mods you done?
> This is my beast
> 2000 Aprilia RS 250


----------



## farmdog (Dec 26, 2005)

cool wanna swap that for a low powered un modifide (although am considering wacking on a arrow exhuast,) 2 stroke?????????/  :twisted:


----------



## farmdog (Dec 26, 2005)

BROWNS said:


> Here's my ride 8)








man thats awesome ride Browny put a set of mags and body kit amd cruize the local parks, lookin for chicks and cutting the grass :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Retic (Dec 26, 2005)

Hang on just give me one nanosecond to think about it. :lol: 



farmdog said:


> cool wanna swap that for a low powered un modifide (although am considering wacking on a arrow exhuast,) 2 stroke?????????/  :twisted:


----------



## Brodie (Dec 27, 2005)

I recently got a Brand New commodore ute, and i have just ordered a supercharger for it.

I have an R33 on the way and should have it within a month or two~!!~~! Very excited about that..

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Brodie_W said:


> I recently got a Brand New commodore ute, and i have just ordered a supercharger for it.
> 
> I have an R33 on the way and should have it within a month or two~!!~~! Very excited about that..
> 
> Cheers,



Nice work. 

Debts are great arent they???? LMAO


----------



## Minhawali (Dec 27, 2005)

DUCATI MONSTER 1000


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 27, 2005)

Minhawali, are you really in Belgium? If so, what herps do you have?


----------



## reptililian (Dec 27, 2005)

What is it about people in motorbike helmets? They just look so mysterious and yummy! Yeah, Minhawali, are you really in Belgium?


----------



## Slateman (Dec 27, 2005)

My motobike have nickname Broncho. Gues why.


----------



## instar (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## alexr (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow inny I like your big red car.


----------



## instar (Dec 27, 2005)

Rofl, actually i just have this great pair of legs, never broken down yet!  or been stuck in car-park traffic!


----------



## leighroyaus (Dec 27, 2005)

Brodie_W said:


> I recently got a Brand New commodore ute, and i have just ordered a supercharger for it.
> 
> I have an R33 on the way and should have it within a month or two~!!~~! Very excited about that..
> 
> Cheers,



awesome bout hte r33!! you import it yourself? ur gunna have some fun with that.
check out skylinesaustralia.com nice lil community there..
boost itup too!!!


----------



## Skorpious (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is my ride, now I got a second job (wages from the first go towards fuel!) I am going to have to spend some money pimpin it out!


----------



## Robbo (Dec 27, 2005)

thought i might show my toys as well


----------



## Fireblade (Dec 27, 2005)

i ride a cbr 900 rr fireblade... cars have two wheels too many


----------



## SNKMST (Dec 27, 2005)

*Mine Mine Mine*

Here is my 98 Lexus Single Turbo Soarer.

I am currently looking for a nice custom harley.


----------



## SNKMST (Dec 27, 2005)

One more


----------



## Rossagon (Dec 27, 2005)

Heres my two toys, The big V Twin and the little V8. Or is that the other way around?

Rossco.


----------



## Wrasse (Dec 27, 2005)

Skorpious said:


> Here is my ride, now I got a second job (wages from the first go towards fuel!) I am going to have to spend some money pimpin it out!



I adore the old Fords. Big solid machines. Was riding the freeway today and saw one up front of me. Unmistakeable!  Unlike the new cars today that all look similar and have factory interchangeable parts. 

Good to see the bikes making a considerable showing here too


----------



## leighroyaus (Dec 27, 2005)

ahh soarer  wot a slug ~ go a nissan!!!!


----------



## imported_Mark (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## iceman (Dec 27, 2005)

well i drive a, black 2000 model VT clubsport with a gen3 V8.


----------



## Dicco (Dec 27, 2005)

Mark, sorry for my ignorance but is that the one that got damaged by a truck?


----------



## imported_Mark (Dec 27, 2005)

yeap, broken or sliced open with a truck can opener






and all fixed:


----------



## jungleboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice to see some other V8 utes amongst the crowd.
here's mine... (usually its black)


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Whoa!!! 2 cars ive ridden in in the same thread!!!! Nice work!


----------



## imported_Mark (Dec 27, 2005)

Mine has been fumigated and rebuilt and repainted since then LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Only cause you cant drive!!! LOL


----------



## imported_Mark (Dec 27, 2005)

I can drive! its bloody piano delivery drivers who cannot drive.


----------



## snakehunter (Dec 27, 2005)

Long live the classic aussie muscle cars. I drive a V8 torana.


----------



## leighroyaus (Dec 27, 2005)

nah
gogo jap jap


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Dec 27, 2005)

HIROSHIMA SCREAMER!
IMAROTARYYOUAREurinatedON!
MUNCHMUNCHPISTONSFORLUNCH!
IFITAINTAROTORITAINTAMOTOR!
WHENTHECLUTCHDROPSTHEBULLSTOPS!
[edited by admin - no swearing!]
R
O
T
A
R
Y

P
O
W
E
R


----------



## Wrasse (Dec 27, 2005)

Leigh, re the stickers on your bonnet. Do you get paid to advertise after you buy the goods? I never did understand the whole pay heaps of dollars to advertise someone elses product.

I would have thought, logically, that if you put those stickers on your vehicle, you would get a discount on the goods that went inside.


----------



## leighroyaus (Dec 27, 2005)

haha, narh, dunno why i put em on, i got all there gear in my car so i jus thought it would look aiight on there 
i got a carbon fibre bonnet coming anyway so they will be gone shortly


----------



## olivehydra (Dec 27, 2005)

Wrasse said:


> Leigh, re the stickers on your bonnet. Do you get paid to advertise after you buy the goods? I never did understand the whole pay heaps of dollars to advertise someone elses product.
> 
> I would have thought, logically, that if you put those stickers on your vehicle, you would get a discount on the goods that went inside.



Here here wrasse :wink: my thoughts exactly. I even have the badges removed from my car because I was not offered a sponsorship deal  Dealer number plate surrounds are my pet hate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

I dont like bragging but......


----------



## Retic (Dec 27, 2005)

I like the rotaries myself, I have a few rotary powered Norton bikes. 



JandC_Reptiles said:


> R
> O
> T
> A
> ...


----------



## olivehydra (Dec 27, 2005)

Teamsherman said:


> I dont like bragging but......



Nice vineyard TS :wink: Shiraz perhaps??


----------



## leighroyaus (Dec 27, 2005)

**** yeah sherman!! love it


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Kelmans.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Dec 27, 2005)

boa said:


> I like the rotaries myself, I have a few rotary powered Norton bikes.



boa, I envy you.
There was only ever a few norton's & suzuki's produced with a wankel motor & I would love either or the rare road pacer (13B HZ holden produced by mazda)

I would get back into the rotary & drag racing scene if I didnt have a family to cart around. These days I am driving wagons or 4wd's


----------



## junglemad (Dec 27, 2005)

here is my little motocrosser 1998 black plastics, Boysen reeds, Pro Circuit power pipe will swap for 6 jungles if anyone is interested


----------



## junglemad (Dec 27, 2005)

shiver me timbers it did turn out little..lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 27, 2005)

And Sherman complained tha CPA's made too much money!!!!!!!! OK, you win...


----------



## Retic (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah Norton produced around a 1000 all up. This is one of mine, ex works race bike, 145 hp back in 1989 for a 600cc bike wasn't too shabby  




JandC_Reptiles said:


> boa, I envy you.
> There was only ever a few norton's & suzuki's produced with a wankel motor & I would love either or the rare road pacer (13B HZ holden produced by mazda)


----------



## reptililian (Dec 27, 2005)

> Nice vineyard TS Shiraz perhaps??


I would've thought merlot. Check out the stems. Merlot for sure.


----------



## olivehydra (Dec 27, 2005)

reptililian said:


> > Nice vineyard TS Shiraz perhaps??
> 
> 
> I would've thought merlot. Check out the stems. Merlot for sure.



Are you sure? Merlot prefer a steeper slope to help with drainage.


----------



## reptililian (Dec 27, 2005)

> Are you sure? Merlot prefer a steeper slope to help with drainage


Fairly sure. Shiraz vines tend to have the thicker stems. I do see what you mean about the slope, though. But there is wind to take into consideration.

That's a sweet little car Sherman. It looks just like the little tiny Hyundai I had a few years ago. They're nice cars, hey!


----------



## leighroyaus (Dec 27, 2005)

they are fairly new vines anyway havent had many seasons by looks of them


----------



## reptililian (Dec 27, 2005)

And a good merlot takes time! :wink:


----------



## imported_Mark (Dec 27, 2005)

A picture of a person sitting in a car at a vinyard does not make it the person who owns the car or the grapes!


----------



## jnglgrl (Dec 28, 2005)

I wish :!: [/img] I realy drive a toyota corolla but I dont have any pics.


----------



## jnglgrl (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok that didn't work. Ill try again.


----------



## jnglgrl (Dec 28, 2005)

I wish


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Mark said:


> A picture of a person sitting in a car at a vinyard does not make it the person who owns the car or the grapes!



But Mark, on this site, the rule is, if there isn't a picture then it didn't happen. Now you are questioning our very being. You are actually suggesting that even with a picture it may not have happened.

Now we need to stop going on about cars. They waste too much money. spend your hard earned on a rough scale or a albino olive or GTP. that is much more fun. and then post the pic's here.

I haven't seen anyone think a GTP is an expensive Ford on this site yet.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 28, 2005)

For work i drive a BA one tonne Falcon Ute, around home i am driving a Ford Festiva ( cheap in Fuel ) I have a toy car in the garage which i want ready in time for Bathurst. Its a 1973 XA Falcon Superbird which is having a bare metal respray done. I am also convicing Dad to take the engine out so the engine bay can be sprayed in which i can then tinker with the motor with a mechanic friend of mine. We have every intention of putting a 351 crank in my 302. 
AND last but not least i am halfway through getting my Honda CBR 250.

GIDDY UP!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## Shimarah (Dec 29, 2005)

We have an old Nissan Pintara (or as my partner calls it "grocery getter") But we also have this baby which comes out for drives occasionally.


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 29, 2005)

My god,- for a bunch of nice tempered herpers theres a hell of alot of spanner brained rev-heads on here,
and sherm, how is a pic of a crappy porche bragging? :wink: 

oh, the very last of the GQ st nissan patrol wagon is what gets me any and I mean any where in oz I want to go. Best 4x4 they ever made, the GUs dont even come close IMO.


----------



## ad (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey Shimarah,
Youve won me!! Im a huge Torana fan and that is a very nice example. Very jealous.
Cheers
Ad


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 29, 2005)

ad,- you must be joking, toranas have to be holdens biggest stuff up ever.


----------



## ad (Dec 29, 2005)

"biggest stuff up" - typo there True Blue - "Best and Tuffest" Im sure you meant to say.
Cheers
Ad


----------



## Retic (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm just glad Adam told me what it was, it's a car that's all I know :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 29, 2005)

No way, definitly biggest stuff up, they are IMO absolute peices of junk. no offence to anyone who owns one of course, but yeah to me they are nothing but rubbish. They look crap and go like crap, when they arnt broken down, which seems to be on a regular basis.


----------



## Gregory (Dec 29, 2005)

We did this on ATR ages ago. It always brings in a bit of interest.
Here's my 3 cars. It's an AU in behind the Celica.


----------



## Pike01 (Dec 29, 2005)

Heres my piece of crap, it does what i want of it though,but its time to update.


----------



## peterescue (Dec 29, 2005)

Im gonna buy that Mustang off you oneday Greg.

Ive noticed that nearly every car in this thread is stationary. Is that because they've broken down?


----------



## Brodie (Dec 29, 2005)

Bleh, porsches are for women sherm. If you have that kinda money you shoulda got a hyundai xcel, now thats a REAL car!!! . Nice car mate, send it to me when your bored with it. Still woop your **** once i get my skyline though.

And yes debt sucks, but luckily I save up the money before I buy the car. But i have had to make a lot of sacrifices to have my herps and me cars, but totally worth it!


----------



## Brodie (Dec 29, 2005)

PS - when u driving it up here so we can take it on the open speed limit highway?


----------



## Wrasse (Dec 29, 2005)

TrueBlue said:


> My god,- for a bunch of nice tempered herpers theres a hell of alot of spanner brained rev-heads on here



Scary how a thread like this can all of a sudden make all these herpers seem a bit like real people....


----------



## Skorpious (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice Torana Shimarah, love all the old muscle cars (even Holdens ) they have character newer cars just can't seem to immitate.


----------



## congo_python (Dec 29, 2005)

I drive a black s pac vy ute (go the holdens) and i ride an 03 R6 limited yamaha (go the yammys) and enjoy them both on the long trips.

Congo


----------



## peterescue (Dec 29, 2005)

I have a dark blue car.


----------



## Retic (Dec 29, 2005)

I like them, I prefer the late model dark blue car, they have nice seats. 



peterescue said:


> I have a dark blue car.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 30, 2005)

I've never claimed to be anything but a reptile loving burnout sniffing hoon with a need for speed.

Simone.


----------

